# First Pics EVCCON 2012



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Here is the link to my Blog with the first pics to come in from EVCCON 2012

*http://onegreenev.blogspot.com*​


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

More photos at my Blog and more news. 

It is currently now RACE TIME so we should be getting some results soon. As soon as I get any information I will post it up on my Blog and update here. 


[B]http://onegreenev.blogspot.com[/B]





*Sorry no video yet.*​


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Do you have anymore info on this Netgain PulsaR? When will it be on sale? Do they have a price in mind? Is 500 Amps enough? 

I would like to be able to not need a DC-DC device and a charger. And if I can charge using J1772... Those things are a big deal. But there is no info on-line about it that I could find.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

It has just be unveiled today so don't expect to see it on the site yet. Yes. $3K with out a controller and $4.5K with one. Pretty expensive. Synkromotive has a controller that is also a charger too. Synkromotive is cheaper too. Guess your not reading the posts are you. Some info is over on EVDL. I have been posting as much as possible on my blog as stuff comes in. As I find out I will be posting and updating the list here for those who want to know the information. So far most don't really give a shit. To bad.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

You didn't mention the price in your blog post. 

How much is a normal charger that can use J1772? I could see $3k or maybe $3.5k with the controller. But I will have to do the math and get some more details to know if I am going this route.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

This is from Rick Beebe who is at the EVCCON. 



> I'm at the Electric Vehicle Conversion Convention (EVCCON) in Cape
> Girardeau, MO and yesterday Ryan Bohm of EV-Source announced and showed
> a pretty cool new box. This is from memory so forgive me if some of the
> specs turn out to be slightly different.
> ...


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I don't know. Given the info I've read, 4500 is not bad given it has a controller/charger and contactors and j1772 usage built into one unit. That would make a conversion ridiculously simple.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes, and I am looking for simple. New tech is always a little pricey, and it sounds good.

Nov 15th isn't bad either. I just want to get done by the middle of December. (I can't register it before then anyways due to my birthday and the registration fee)

I might go with 120V with the option of upgrading later if 144V makes more sense to save money there since I won't be getting the 1000A Netgain controller. I don't really need to smoke the tires, even though it will still be plenty fast because of how light I am trying to make this conversion.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

If it is a charger and controller, would it be able to do regen in order to slow the car down?


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

120 volts is good. 500 amps is on the low side but it will work. The higher the voltage the better but it will give reasonable performance and you should like it. Since we know nothing about this device we must wait and there will need to be some to pony up the ducats to try it out and test it and give feed back. It does come from a reputable company that has produced a couple of good controllers. We shall see. I hope to have more in-depth information on this device. For those with controllers already and crappy chargers it may be a perfect match for a killer setup. For me, I already have my built in charger. Since I am going to go to 192 volts I need to utilize the built in charger function. My Elcon is only a 120 volt charger. I could stay with that voltage too but don't have enough cells to double up for 200ah pack. So a single pack of 192 volts at 100 ah and a controller that will charge my pack fast and I can limit my output voltage for good performance. 120 volts did decent for my Bug. I will limit to 156 volts if I put in my GE motor. 120 volts with my Kostov. 

Synkromotive requires little to use stationary DC charging but the stationary pack needs to be a bit smaller in voltage than your pack. Same with the AC. So I charge AC from 120 volts to 192 volts but at nearly 150 amps with the proper setup at home. J1772 will work. Just need to implement it. Synkromotive already has the circuit board built. Now to implement it for all to use. I will be using it myself as well as a way to use the older style plug ins so I can use just about any outlet. But outlets off site will charge slower. Synkromotive utilizes 110 and not 220. Yes you still can do high amperage at 110 volts.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Caps18 said:


> If it is a charger and controller, would it be able to do regen in order to slow the car down?


Remember its a DC charger and so is the new toy in town. Using regen on DC motors is not the most ideal so, NO they don't do regen. Yes you could with the Synkromotive but not a good idea. Meager results have been attained and it works but not ready for prime time and since it is a brushed motor there are issues. So don't even think regen with DC. If you are going to do AC then neither of these devices will do you any good. You have limited resources with AC but there is a good AC system for you if you want.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the information.

I'm not too concerned about regen (except it might have been nice if it were easily possible with DC).


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Caps18 said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> I'm not too concerned about regen (except it might have been nice if it were easily possible with DC).


It's doable with DC but not easy and hard on the motors. The best motors to use are those with interpoles and neutral timed. Still hard on the motors. Mostly the brushes and commutators. 

Most never mess with regen with DC unless it is like a slow moving forklift. At low speeds it is not nearly so hard on the motor. Much less amperage being pumped back through the motor brushes and commutator.

Regen is pretty much a given with AC. 

Pete


----------



## Spydar (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry don't post much but that doesn't mean i'm not very interested just have nothing to say

Have checked your blog many times looking for updates keep up the good work

Really thought it would be evnetics with the charger


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Spydar said:


> Sorry don't post much but that doesn't mean i'm not very interested just have nothing to say
> 
> Have checked your blog many times looking for updates keep up the good work
> 
> Really thought it would be evnetics with the charger


Not saying any particular person. I check the stats on my blog and find that really, many do not look or check it out. Just thought it would be better. Guess I am doing good because I do have a few lookers. 

Glad to know there are some checking. 

Pete


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

onegreenev said:


> It's doable with DC but not easy and hard on the motors. The best motors to use are those with interpoles and neutral timed. Still hard on the motors. Mostly the brushes and commutators.
> 
> Most never mess with regen with DC unless it is like a slow moving forklift. At low speeds it is not nearly so hard on the motor. Much less amperage being pumped back through the motor brushes and commutator.
> 
> ...


Could it be done a different way though with a switched on 'alternator' of sorts?

Basically it would be a generator that would only come on when you are coasting towards a red light and you want to slow down.

Maybe there are some big capacitors or 12V LiFePO4 batteries as part of the unit. Maybe it would be way too complicated and expensive, but it kind of sounds like it might work a little. At least better than generating waste heat on your brake pads.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Yes you could install a large alternator connected via a cogged belt that could be turned on so you can have regen. Some have done that already. Not exactly a simple thing but not terrible complex either. You would really want a way to control the amount of regen rather than just have it ON when you hit your brakes. It would need to put out more voltage than your pack so it will charge and to provide enough amperage to be useful. 

Pete


----------

